# Won't blow snow



## pureel (Oct 15, 2010)

I have a 2002 MTD Yardman snow blower I was using it last winter and got into some heavy going it almost powered out then it quit rotating or blowing snow. It is not the shear bolt that was the first thing I checked I put it away but now it is that time of the year when I will need it soon. Any help or ideas.
Excellent forum 
TIA


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

Have you checked all the belts? One of them might be broken or loose. I'm assuming the motor still starts but the auger just doesn't spin. What model is it?


----------



## pureel (Oct 15, 2010)

It starts and runs fine I will be getting it out of storage next week I will post back with the model number then. Where would I look for the belts on it this might be the problem. When you pull down the levers on the handles the one to make the blower part engage has almost no resistance to it so it could be a belt.
Thanks


----------



## gd9704 (Sep 22, 2010)

I would check the belts.....also check the linkage that connects the handle lever to the pulley that tightens the belt to engage the impeller and augers. Something may have broken or come loose, or just needs to be adjusted. These machines are pretty simple, actually. Let us know what you find out!

Greg


----------



## gas_powered (Oct 6, 2010)

Just like gd9704 suggested I'd check linkage and make sure it is still physically connected to the pulley. It not too complicated and it should be very easy to spot the problem. Also if the linkage is fine check the belt while the motor is running. Play around with the lever and see if it actually tightens the belt enough or the belt just stays stationary.


----------



## pureel (Oct 15, 2010)

Got it out today took it a part and it was indeed a broke belt the one that drives the auger. Got out the owners manual found what I needed in it and got the new belt from NAPA and it is ready for snow. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## amped_16 (Oct 5, 2010)

I had a good feeling it was one of the belts. Glad we were able to help out. How much did the new belt end up costing you?


----------



## jhorwitz (Nov 12, 2010)

pureel said:


> Got it out today took it a part and it was indeed a broke belt the one that drives the auger. Got out the owners manual found what I needed in it and got the new belt from NAPA and it is ready for snow. Thanks for all the help guys.


You might want to be careful about belts bought from auto parts stores: You usually should get a belt marked for outdoor equipment or agricultural equipment and intended for clutching applications. These belts are made with Kevlar and are more durable, grip better, and are more flexible to meet the needs of being engaged and disengaged during use.

Some auto parts stores have or can get them. Tractor Supply, Jack's Small Engines, and Grainger are some places that definitely have them.


----------



## dakota60 (Oct 20, 2010)

Agree with jhorwitz...All belts are not created equally. A belt that is designed for use in this application will last much longer than an automotive belt.


----------



## pureel (Oct 15, 2010)

The belt cost $18.00 and on the card the belt was in, it said it was for yard and garden use. The parts guy said it will work in the application I wanted it for.
Had 9" of snow overnight and just finished blowing out the yard it worked fine but now have another problem. Will post a new thread on it.
Thanks


----------



## Wayne195 (Nov 16, 2010)

Glad you were able to get if fixed! You must be located a lot farther north then me if you already had 9 inches of snow! Have fun with the snow and keep it to yourself, because I don't want it!


----------

